# Question re: Revell of Mexico kit



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Any authorities on Revell on the BB have any info on a kit I acquired of a cartoon style witch with a bat-like cape ( sort of a 'Disney' style character ) 
and a cylindrical lab-type measure-marked "potion" container, made by Revell-Mexico ? The box has the Revell logo plus an oval in red and white with black lettering saying "Lodela". It is marked #RH-1301. The base is stamped Revell Inc. 1964, it is in white plastic.

It's a simple build but the directions are in Spanish, any chance of finding them in English ? And any other info on it ? Mucho Gracias !
Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm not an authority by anyone's definition, but it sounds like you're describing the Revell Mexico repop of the Ed "Big Daddy" Roth "Angel Fink" kit:



















Sorry, mine's buried somewhere in the garage at the moment so I can't provide the intructions in English. But, IIRC, the kit is really easy to assemble: front and back halves of the figure, mouth insert, left hand, right hand, feet (one piece), front and back halves and base of the "nitro" container, swizzle stick, thermometer, and snake. 12 parts total.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*BINGO ! *That's it Zombie. Is that your build ? I'd like to have the directions in English but my stinkin' printer is broken. Cool kit, I think but I'm gonna have to embelish the base somewhat. I shall ponder the matter.
How did you do the 'suds' ? I'm thinking 2-part foam myself.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nope, found those images on-line. This was a pretty popular kit; another member should be able to provide the instructions you're looking for.

The "suds" in that photo are made from cotton. The base is minimal at best--I think they wanted to give us modelers a lot of leeway to create unique dioramas with the other Fink kits, not to mention the Weird-Ohs and Silly Surfer kits. :thumbsup: Fun stuff!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the ID and help Zombie !


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I got a set of instructions for ya there Dabbler. I have a lot of these stashed away. This was the kit that was responsible for getting me back into building models about 10 years ago. Do you want me to scan it and e-mail it to you or would you like me to mail you a set of instructions out of the box?


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Duck !
My printer/scanner died on me, ( anybody got advice on that ? Lexmark 1150, "cannot communicate with printer!" I've tried everything ? ? ))
if you'd snail-mail them I'd be indebted to ya. I'll send ya a PM. And THANKS !!!
Dabbler


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Duck Fink said:


> This was the kit that was responsible for getting me back into building models about 10 years ago. QUOTE]
> 
> I can see why. First time in a while I'm really "excited" about doing a kit and "improvising". It's just a "fun" thing to do.
> D.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Gotcha there Dabbler....Will get a copy to you this week. It is a totally fun kit. I would like to put a few of these together and paint them with different color schemes. I have seen a lot of cool ones in the past. Here is another example similar to the one Zombie had to offer. This is not mine either, I got it somewhere on the net.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Heres the pic....


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, that's a cool take too. Lot's of potential in this one!!!


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Dabbler - if your printer/scanner can't communicate, it's possibly a bad chip in an ink cartridge. I have had that problem several times with an HP printer/scanner, because I use an ink refill place rather than buy new name-brand cartridges. Sometimes the chip (which estimates how much ink is left) goes bad for whatever reason and it won't talk to the PC.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the input Bruce, I've tried about every suggestion made so far, all for naught. I DID just try a new color cartridge which at least stopped the on-light-switch from blinking but I don't have a spare black cartridge to try. It did at
least scan a paper but stopped at 50% and didn't print. It IS strange though that the ink is about 1/2 full and worked OK until now ??

I've had problems with the 'replacement' cartridges before so I went back to the brand name. I've been told they may be putting a chip in the brand names so as not to be refilled by discount refillers. I'm seriously thinking of getting a new Kodak with the much cheaper cartridges, ( About 1/2 to 1/3 the cost) but didn't want to put out the bucks just now. I Didn't realize how much I'd miss the darned thing.
Dabbler


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Duck Fink said:


> This was the kit that was responsible for getting me back into building models about 10 years ago.





the Dabbler said:


> I can see why. First time in a while I'm really "excited" about doing a kit and "improvising". It's just a "fun" thing to do.
> D.


Yeah, these kits take a bit of work, but they're a lot of fun and, considering how simple they are, easy to customize--lots of room to get creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Yes the creative part is fun for me too. I am anxious to build another one of these and use some long dog hair to stick out of the hood. maybe even sticking out of a mole or 2. THere is a lot of potential with this thing.

Here is yer box, eh?

They also made El Comanche en Honda (Brother Rat Fink) and El Eliminador (Fink Eliminator). Not sure if there is a mexican issue of any other finks. 

On top of that...Revell cut Roth off of the box on the 70's and called 'em the "freaky riders". They consisted of Korporal Amerika & Road Freak (drag nut), Heavy Head (Mr. Gasser), Shift Kicker (Mother's Worry) and Sleazy Rider (brother rat fink). Each one of the 4 was also released in Japan as Gaga, Gigi and I can't remember the others. I have lost some of my info. I have pics of most of this stuff if you care to see them. I have only seen the El Comanche en Honda in bags. Have not seen it in boxes. Have only seen El Eliminador in boxes, just like Agata. All of the other reissues are in boxes. As far as I know Angel Fink was only reissued as Agata in Mexico (and of course in 97 in the states).


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah Duck, that's the "Agata" box I have. And you got my idea about the hair in the mole and head thing. I have a black Rottweiler who can donate. _Heeere Baron, heere Baron, c'mere boy !!!..........._Also trying to figure away to light the beaker and make that "swirl" coming from the magic wand ??? I'll have to make a wand and adjust her left hand a bit. Must do a bit more pondering on these.
El Diabbler


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Hey that is a really good idea about lighting that up! I like that! you should be able to wire it easy enough from the bottom and do something creative with the top. Looking forward to seeing this when you are finished!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

*AngelFink WIP*

Making progress on AngelFink-Agata but still pondering on the base. No big ideas yet on that.

















Dabbler


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Beautifully hideous!!! I knowyou come through with the base. I have seen you do it before!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Duck ! I have a few things rattling around my head for the base. These pix don't do it justice, I still haven't mastered the taking and editing of pix with this FujiFix yet. I only have Microsoft Picture It and I can't get them to come out just right for lighting, color, etc.


----------

